# PhoenixVerb deal on PluginBoutique



## musicalweather (Mar 4, 2020)

Just spotted this deal on Pluginboutique -- PhoenixVerb for $9.99. I think I'll go for it, though I might see if I can find a demo version first.

PhoenixVerb -- $9.99


----------



## storyteller (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, that’s one of the best deal/values I have ever seen offered for any plugin or piece of software. Don’t demo. Just buy it. PhoenixVerb is incredible. It isn’t for all use cases, but it is a gorgeous reverb when uncolored and transparent sound is what you need.


----------



## darcvision (Mar 4, 2020)

should i get it? i mean i dont have any good reverb, just using free convolution reverb


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 4, 2020)

It's a fantastic reverb.
That's an incredible bargain.


----------



## darcvision (Mar 4, 2020)

storyteller said:


> Well, that’s one of the best deal/values I have ever seen offered for any plugin or piece of software. Don’t demo. Just buy it. PhoenixVerb is incredible. It isn’t for all use cases, but it is a gorgeous reverb when uncolored and transparent sound is what you need.


any comparison between phoenixverb with fabfilter pro R? i heard fabfilter reverb sound transparent...


----------



## musicalweather (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm always interested in transparent reverbs, and I'm liking what I'm hearing after trying it out in the last few minutes. I also own Fabfilter Pro R and would have to really AB the two to see how it compares to Phoenix. My opinion on Pro R is that it's not _that_ transparent. It always seems to have a bit more in the higher frequencies than I would like. My very favorite reverb is Acon Digital Verberate. So warm and amazingly natural sounding. But Phoenix may give it a run for its money.


----------



## musicalweather (Mar 4, 2020)

stefandy31 said:


> should i get it? i mean i dont have any good reverb, just using free convolution reverb


Yes, I would say so.


----------



## I like music (Mar 5, 2020)

When it references the iLok at the bottom, it isn't talking about a physical dongle is it? Just the same iLok stuff I use for my EW stuff?


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 5, 2020)

I like music said:


> When it references the iLok at the bottom, it isn't talking about a physical dongle is it? Just the same iLok stuff I use for my EW stuff?


Yes.
However, I would like to know how many licenses one gets.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 5, 2020)

When it was under EA's wing it was one activation per license.
But indeed this is fantastic deal. Yes the Nimbus is more flexible etc, but this is a no brainer imho.
rsp


----------



## Adam Takacs (Mar 5, 2020)

It crashes here. I can't open the plugin in Cubase Artist 10.5...
Win10 home


----------



## zvenx (Mar 5, 2020)

Your OS just 'might' be helpful.
rsp


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 5, 2020)

zvenx said:


> When it was under EA's wing it was one activation per license.
> But indeed this is fantastic deal. Yes the Nimbus is more flexible etc, but this is a no brainer imho.
> rsp


Yes, I actually own Nimbus. At this price I am considering buying Phoenix for my laptop, while using Nimbus at my stationary.

Still, I really think they might to give out 2 licenses like most companies do.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 5, 2020)

It may have changed on izotope, I don't know. I know I didn't suddenly get extra activations when izotope took it over.
rsp


----------



## averystemmler (Mar 5, 2020)

zvenx said:


> It may have changed on izotope, I don't know. I know I didn't suddenly get extra activations when izotope took it over.
> rsp



I bought the stereo reverb bundle shortly after iZotope bought them. I only have 1 activation, sadly. I'd love if iZotope started supporting non-iLok authorizations for the EA products, as they do for their other products.


----------



## I like music (Mar 5, 2020)

Just bought it. Will throw it on later this week and see how it goes! I saw a tutorial and the amount of options looked a bit overwhelming. In fact, it nearly put me off buying it (I like plugins where you have one or two knobs and you can just change stuff using them!). However, I have some disparate libraries (SM strings) that I want to try something like this on, since the possible control could help me get a decent reverb off them. Hopefully!


----------



## MisteR (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah this is a must buy. I’m going to pick up a second license.


----------



## I like music (Mar 5, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> These verbs are very easy to use and you don’t have to tweek the settings if you don’t want too as they offer a ton of presets, much more than most verbs.



That's good to know, thanks! I did some searching on here and other places and it seems that everyone only has good things to say about them!


----------



## musicalweather (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm glad you all brought up the issue of licenses. It is indeed only one activation per purchase. But, of course, at 10 bucks, it's still an amazing bargain. Contemplating getting another license or two...


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Mar 5, 2020)

How does it compare to Valhalla room/vintage? Will it be a nice reverb for both orchestral music and pop vocal?

I used stock reverb before, now I have to replace it since we lost mixing support this year.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 5, 2020)

mohsohsenshi said:


> How does it compare to Valhalla room/vintage? Will it be a nice reverb for both orchestral music and pop vocal?



I know that Valhalla is extremely popular in the music fora, however, i'd say that the Exponential Audio stuff is another league. 
(as long as it's about rather clean reverberation. For thick, lush reverbs there are other ones)


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Mar 5, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> I know that Valhalla is extremely popular in the music fora, however, i'd say that the Exponential Audio stuff is another league.
> (as long as it's about rather clean reverberation. For thick, lush reverbs there are other ones)



Thanks! I pull the trigger.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 5, 2020)

thanks
i done bought it


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes, Exponential Phoenix (and, really, it's big bro, Nimbus) are much more realistic in nature than Valhalla and many others. Doesn't mean others are bad! Just different. Nimbus has been my go to for clean reverb since I got it for $135 on "sale" just after iZoptope purchased Exponential Audio. Nimbus comes with all the Phoenixverb presets, but also comes with a lot more modulation options. You can find used licenses for as low as $65 for Nimbus now on KVR. They're admittedly kinda ugly in terms of UI, but the sound..........

$10 is an AMAZING deal for that reverb quality. I'm continually surprised at how many people aren't aware of how good Exponential Audio reverbs are. Shame on iZotope (now).


----------



## I like music (Mar 5, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yes, Exponential Phoenix (and, really, it's big bro, Nimbus) are much more realistic in nature than Valhalla and many others. Doesn't mean others are bad! Just different. Nimbus has been my go to for clean reverb since I got it for $135 on "sale" just after iZoptope purchased Exponential Audio. Nimbus comes with all the Phoenixverb presets, but also comes with a lot more modulation options. You can find used licenses for as low as $65 for Nimbus now on KVR. They're admittedly kinda ugly in terms of UI, but the sound..........
> 
> $10 is an AMAZING deal for that reverb quality. I'm continually surprised at how many people aren't aware of how good Exponential Audio reverbs are. Shame on iZotope (now).


Hadn't heard of it before I saw this thread!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 5, 2020)

Already had EA (now iZotope) R2, R4 and Nimbus, as well as ValhallaRoom and FabFilter Pro-R for transparent verbs, but JUMPED at this Phoenix sale as soon as I saw it. This is the no-brainer of no-brainers.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 5, 2020)

Valhalla isn't as "clean" as Exponential. Each has their place.

Exponential was the company created/lead by the main creator of the Lexicon software reverbs (maybe hardware, too, but I don't remember). I like them better than the aging Lexicon software, any time I've pitted them against one another.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 5, 2020)

I use two Valhalla reverbs, Room and VintageVerb. The former for clean (yet not sterile) sweetness and the latter for grit and character. But I’m a preset lover too, so those EA/iZotope reverbs get much love. Still, if I only could keep one (or two), I’d go for FabFilter Pro-R (and Zynaptiq Adaptiverb).


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 5, 2020)

So I purchased and downloaded Phoenixverb and installed the license key with iLok, but Logic doesn't recognize it, and it crashes when the plugin managers of other DAWs and programs like Komplete Kontrol or Unify they try to scan it. I've tried reinstalling and that does not solve to problem. Any ideas? Support ticket sent to PluginBoutique.


----------



## JeffvR (Mar 5, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Already had EA (now iZotope) R2, R4 and Nimbus, as well as ValhallaRoom and FabFilter Pro-R for transparent verbs, but JUMPED at this Phoenix sale as soon as I saw it. This is the no-brainer of no-brainers.


What's the use of Phoenixverb if you already have Nimbus?


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 5, 2020)

JeffvR said:


> What's the use of Phoenixverb if you already have Nimbus?


Nimbus is basically Phoenix Verb with extra settings. If you have Nimbus , you probably won't need Phoenix Verb.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 5, 2020)

Nimbus comes with all the Phoenixverb presets.


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm curious about this too!
I use Hollywood Orchestra Diamond and at the moment use EW Spaces reverb (So Cal sectional presets) plus a little bit of the freebie Dragonfly reverb. And I tend to strive for a Williamsy style and sound.
Might this reverb be good for my needs? Or am I probably already covered with Spaces?
I know at this price it's a no-brainer but I am skint at the moment!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 6, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> You only get one license with Nimbus, so PhoenixVerb is a great verb for a slave machine.


^This


----------



## darcvision (Mar 6, 2020)

just bought it, and also very light CPU....
sounds really clean and transparent, i wonder what's your favorite presets?


----------



## goodgrief! (Mar 6, 2020)

Just wanted to thank for the heads up. Have bought and immediately used on vocals - have never heard anything so natural and lucid. A luxurious pleasure! Again - a bit thank you!


----------



## sean8877 (Mar 6, 2020)

I like music said:


> When it references the iLok at the bottom, it isn't talking about a physical dongle is it? Just the same iLok stuff I use for my EW stuff?



According to the Plugin Boutique product page the "iLok Machine License" is an option for PhoenixVerb. I googled what that means and the machine license appears to be the software license manager, not the physical dongle. 

"*Authorization*


iLok License Manager required
iLok2, iLok3, or iLok Machine License
Exponential Audio products are not available in iZotope’s Product Portal"


----------



## I like music (Mar 6, 2020)

sean8877 said:


> According to the Plugin Boutique product page the "iLok Machine License" is an option for PhoenixVerb. I googled what that means and the machine license appears to be the software license manager, not the physical dongle.
> 
> "*Authorization*
> 
> ...


Thank you. I always get confused about this topic. So this is very helpful.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Mar 6, 2020)

Grabbed the deal mostly because of the frenzied recommendations from more experienced users. Figured it would be good to have a higher-end reverb beyond stuff packaged in Komplete Ultimate. 

Replaced a basic Send reverb with this, and snatched at a preset, just to see if I could tell a difference. I was blown away.


----------



## I like music (Mar 6, 2020)

h.s.j.e said:


> Grabbed the deal mostly because of the frenzied recommendations from more experienced users. Figured it would be good to have a higher-end reverb beyond stuff packaged in Komplete Ultimate.
> 
> Replaced a basic Send reverb with this, and snatched at a preset, just to see if I could tell a difference. I was blown away.



I'm getting even more excited about tonight. Because I'm having fish and chips takeaway, and then loading this up to see how it compares with the only reverb I use (Cubase stock verb, which I must say, ain't bad!) but the recommendations on here sound great.


----------



## sayan (Mar 6, 2020)

Seems like a good buy for a plugin at this price. 

Anyone here who has used this reverb in context of orchestral music or with acoustic instruments? 

I have Acon Digital's Verberate (not the latest one), will this offer something new?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2020)

No response from either Plugin Boutique or Izotope about my installation problems.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 6, 2020)

sayan said:


> Seems like a good buy for a plugin at this price.
> 
> Anyone here who has used this reverb in context of orchestral music or with acoustic instruments?
> 
> I have Acon Digital's Verberate (not the latest one), will this offer something new?




Until I got Nimbus it was my go to Reverb for the acoustic instrument we were all born with  (well except ppl who are mute obviously). 
But I assume you mean a playing instrument.
I have used it on acoustic guitar quite often too.
rsp


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> No response from either Plugin Boutique or Izotope about my installation problems.


Moved the ilok license from the USB dongle to the machine and now the AU installs correctly, but VST is still not working.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> So I purchased and downloaded Phoenixverb and installed the license key with iLok, but Logic doesn't recognize it, and it crashes when the plugin managers of other DAWs and programs like Komplete Kontrol or Unify they try to scan it. I've tried reinstalling and that does not solve to problem. Any ideas? Support ticket sent to PluginBoutique.


and you of course have the latest version of ilok manager correct?
I dont have logic but it scans fine in my KK.
rsp


----------



## sayan (Mar 6, 2020)

zvenx said:


> Until I got Nimbus it was my go to Reverb for the acoustic instrument we were all born with  (well except ppl who are mute obviously).
> But I assume you mean a playing instrument.
> I have used it on acoustic guitar quite often too.
> rsp



LOL.. with acoustic instruments, I meant an acoustic guitar or a strings sample library and not a synth 
but I get your point. My bad  .

I guess I'll pick it up. I keep reading good things about these plugins from Exponential Audio.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 6, 2020)

I was teasing you about the voice/vocals. I know that isnt' what you meant, but I have used it on real live acoustic guitars (dont' use sample library guitars)
rsp


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2020)

zvenx said:


> and you of course have the latest version of ilok manager correct?
> I dont have logic but it scans fine in my KK.
> rsp


Yes, I updated before adding phoenixverb. As noted in a later post when I moved the license from the dongle to the machine the AU worked but the VST is still not working.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I updated before adding phoenixverb. As noted in a later post when I moved the license from the dongle to the machine the AU worked but the VST is still not working.



Sorry to hear. No help; as Win Pro: but iLok Dongle; both vst2 vst3 working well _ on both DAW(s).
Dunno why Logic would be problemmatical. :(


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 6, 2020)

sayan said:


> LOL.. with acoustic instruments, I meant an acoustic guitar or a strings sample library and not a synth
> but I get your point. My bad  .
> 
> I guess I'll pick it up. I keep reading good things about these plugins from Exponential Audio.



Again, the man behind the Lexicon native plugins is the same one that went on to create Exponential Audio (before eventually selling to iZotope). If you like the Lexicon approach to sound, you should absolutely demo Exponential reverbs. They are not Lexicon clones, and may or may not be "best" to you, but they should probably at least be tried out.


----------



## emid (Mar 6, 2020)

Good find, thanks. Was always looking for Exponential Audio reverbs but for the original price, they were not affordable.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Mar 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I updated before adding phoenixverb. As noted in a later post when I moved the license from the dongle to the machine the AU worked but the VST is still not working.



You seem to be on Mac, may try this:
1.Quit your DAW

2.Open Terminal then type:

sudo chmod go=rwx /Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST/PhoenixVerb.vst


Hit enter

3.Restart your DAW
=====

Usually it takes at least 24H for isotope to reach you. But their support just copies the same thing on FAQ and helps nothing. I ended up searching by google to solve my issue. Fortunately I don't have problem with PhoenixVerb, but I did get stuck with other izotope products.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2020)

mohsohsenshi said:


> You seem to be on Mac, may try this:
> 1.Quit your DAW
> 
> 2.Open Terminal then type:
> ...


Thank you! I will try this when I get back to my rig. So it's a permissions issue?


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Thank you! I will try this when I get back to my rig. So it's a permissions issue?



Can't offer much help, other than I just installed it on Mac and it loaded fine in logic. So maybe it is a permissions issue.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Can't offer much help, other than I just installed it on Mac and it loaded fine in logic. So maybe it is a permissions issue.


It now works with Logic since I moved the license from the dongle to the machine, which makes no sense to me, since the don. I haven't yet tried the fix suggested above, but will do it when I get back to the rig.


----------



## musicalweather (Mar 6, 2020)

sayan said:


> Seems like a good buy for a plugin at this price.
> 
> Anyone here who has used this reverb in context of orchestral music or with acoustic instruments?
> 
> I have Acon Digital's Verberate (not the latest one), will this offer something new?


I'm a huge fan of Verberate; it's really my go to reverb. I did an at length but very unscientific comparison of the two last night, also comparing them to Pro-R and SIR2. I tried them on drums, piano and guitar. Phoenix and Verberate came out on top in most cases. They're very close in terms of transparency and naturalness. The presets on Verberate, imo, require less tweaking and seem ready to go. The ones on Phoenix definitely seemed to require some tweaking, especially the reverb and early reflections level. But they both sound really great! I'm glad I have both.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2020)

mohsohsenshi said:


> You seem to be on Mac, may try this:
> 1.Quit your DAW
> 
> 2.Open Terminal then type:
> ...



VST is still not working.


----------



## jon wayne (Mar 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> VST is still not working.


Had the same problem with Logic. I just rebooted and all was well. You might uninstall, reinstall then reboot.


----------



## sayan (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey everyone,

So, I picked up Phoenix Verb last night and I did manage to do a quick test using one of my projects which has a whole string section, a harp and a piano. Here are my 2 cents for anyone interested.

Firstly, having an iLOK account for the machine ID is enough for authorization. Would have been better if it was available via Izotope's Portal. 

PV has minimal coloration and sounds quite transparent. In an A/B test between Verberate vs PV, PV wins when it comes to realism of the perceived space. PV holds its own better when used for a more 'classical' music approach where as the density and coloration makes Verberate better for modern cinematic/epic music. 

The presets are cool and are a great starting point although I had to tweak the parameters a bit to get the sound I wanted. I was blown away by how good my SONiVOX EightyEight VST sounded with PV. 

Hope this helps anyone having two minds about this. At least, I am glad that I picked it up. 



musicalweather said:


> I'm a huge fan of Verberate; it's really my go to reverb. I did an at length but very unscientific comparison of the two last night, also comparing them to Pro-R and SIR2. I tried them on drums, piano and guitar. Phoenix and Verberate came out on top in most cases. They're very close in terms of transparency and naturalness. The presets on Verberate, imo, require less tweaking and seem ready to go. The ones on Phoenix definitely seemed to require some tweaking, especially the reverb and early reflections level. But they both sound really great! I'm glad I have both.



Hey, 

I found PV to be more transparent than Verberate. I love Verberate but with PV, at least to me, the perceived space was more realistic. I used them both on Reverb busses with Predelay adjusted accordingly. I can see using them both. Verberate sounds spectacular on string ensembles where as, PV sounds awesome on the Harp and Piano.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Mar 7, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> VST is still not working.



Sorry to hear that.
I'm not sure about this issue, can do some further search in internet for solution.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 7, 2020)

Good value...if you not already have a ton of unused reverbs in your collection 
I like it and it really does sound transparent but the GUI and workflow is not great.
I would buy it if i would be not already covered with better options (for my taste at least).
However, it is a good deal for sure.


----------



## musicalweather (Mar 7, 2020)

sayan said:


> PV has minimal coloration and sounds quite transparent. In an A/B test between Verberate vs PV, PV wins when it comes to realism of the perceived space. PV holds its own better when used for a more 'classical' music approach where as the density and coloration makes Verberate better for modern cinematic/epic music.
> 
> The presets are cool and are a great starting point although I had to tweak the parameters a bit to get the sound I wanted. I was blown away by how good my SONiVOX EightyEight VST sounded with PV.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your thoughts about the two. I would still say Verberate is a pretty transparent reverb, and would describe it as colored only in comparison to Phoenix.


----------



## C_Calmes (Aug 18, 2020)

Hello, for those who bought Phoenixverb at low price, you con now upgrade to R4 for only 29€ at plugin boutique...
Isn't it a good deal ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2020)

C_Calmes said:


> Hello, for those who bought Phoenixverb at low price, you con now upgrade to R4 for only 29€ at plugin boutique...
> Isn't it a good deal ?


It is an excellent deal. A lot has been already discussed in the “other” EA thread.


----------



## C_Calmes (Aug 18, 2020)

Yep! Just found it (right after my post)


----------

